

Skiplayer – the simplest 'safety first' car player for your everyday commute - invoodoo
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skiplayer-simplest-safety/id975441489

======
invoodoo
Would be very glad to get feedback from you. What do you need and what isn't
convenient to use. Thanks in advance!

